# Engineering Graduate Thinking of Moving To Canada



## WilcoYHF (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey everyone,

After 6 months of trying in Ireland I've finally given up and decided to pack my bags. Ive a few questions that you may be able to help me with:

1. I dont want to go to Canada or anywhere without having a job sorted out first but is it true that jobs have to be offered to Canadians before they can be offered to foreigners?

2. Is there any industrial heartland where I would be more likely to find a job.

3. I was thinkin of movin to Montreal how essential is knowing french.

4. Is "graduate" the term used over there is entry level more common (it might help when lookin for a job)

5. Is there any company or website that advertise jobs specifically for graduates.

Thanks a million.


----------



## jacktoboggan (Nov 28, 2009)

1. If Canadian employer wants to source an employee abroad they must proof that they couldnt find anybody locally. If you are here legally with PR status its an equall footing
2.Ontario was a manufacturing heartland of canada for years, but many factories closed and thousands of people lost jobs. I know that recession hit ireland hard but the same can be said about ontario and canada, Quebec also has large manufacturing base 
Its hard for graduates from local universities to find employment let alone foreign trained with no experience
3. I thik is very essential to speak french in montreal. You can get by within the city but your clients may reside in french speaking part
4.Entry level is more commonly used 


This is my opinon, do your reasearch internet is a powerful tool
Sincerely 
Jack




WilcoYHF said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> After 6 months of trying in Ireland I've finally given up and decided to pack my bags. Ive a few questions that you may be able to help me with:
> 
> ...


----------



## joh (Dec 3, 2009)

1. Assuming you mean a 'real' engineer (mechanical, electrical, petroleum, civil, etc..) there is a heavy licensing and regulation system here that may severely hamper you (the word 'engineer' is even restricted). Also, culturally, networking is a big deal here for finding and getting jobs, so you are at a disadvantage there too.

Many countries have a policy like that: 'must be offered to locals first', but the burden of proof is always very light.. like they just say it was listed for X weeks and no qualified locals came forward and so they gave it to a foreigner. Generally what they (the people/government) are most afraid of is importing 'cheaper' labor.. so the only stringent requirement is that the foreigner be paid similar wages as locals. This shouldn't be a problem for you.

2. There are different kinds of industrial 'heartlands' here: Ontario/Toronto used to do a lot of manufacturing (Quebec too), but that is in decline; Alberta/Calgary has a big oil sector so is good for things related to that and offshoot industries.

3. I had relatives in Montreal and for like 20-30 years they didn't speak any French yet got by quite well (in business with clients too). Your mileage may vary of course. The bathroom doors there don't have the universal shapes for man/woman and instead have the French words.. which is quite alarming the first time you come across it and don't know which word is which  There is a big push there to preserve French.

4. I've never heard 'graduate' used here like that.

5. There are alot of job listing sites on the internet (I can only say google them), more international than Canadian specifically, I'd look more for international job listings specific to your industry. Canadian specific job boards tend to be saturated with unskilled and low level jobs.

Unfortunately the Canadian section of international job listings tend to be rather sparse (supposedly most jobs here are never even advertised and just go to who they know - networking is huge here). Another way is to directly contact big companies in your industry, they might just advertise their jobs on their websites.. and they are generally always hiring and looking to recruit people just out of school.

But if I could suggest something: don't go _anywhere_ with out a solid job offer first, Canada seem like it would be no problem.. but I knew a foreign engineer that made burgers at McDonald's here. I would recommend applying to all good jobs in all stable countries, find all the international job listings boards, find all the big (and small) companies in your industry all over the world - apply to all of them. btw, you might have a lot easier time moving/getting a job within the EU than outside it (and don't write off America - it's still the largest economy in the world).



WilcoYHF said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> After 6 months of trying in Ireland I've finally given up and decided to pack my bags. Ive a few questions that you may be able to help me with:
> 
> ...


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Don't bother with Canada mate.

Its like already noted Canada has a weird networking culture and very pro canadian education even though most of the Unis in Canada are garbage.

Try Australia.


----------

